# Happy New Year!



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

May your equipment be unbroken,
May your inputs be cheaper,
May the sun shine bright upon your cuttings,
May the humidity be correct when you bale, and
May the rains come only when you need it.

Happy New Year!

Mike


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Mike : If 2012 goes like your 5 "mays " it will be a complete reversal for me compared to 2011!!! Heres hoping it goes that way!!

Happy New Year ! John


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Happy New year everyone!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy new year!


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy New Year to everyone. I will spend it in a hay field, can't think of a better way to start the new year !

scrapiron


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy New Year to all !!

Scrapiron, that's how I started the New Year, too. Gotta love this weather we've been having!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy New Year (little late) So far so good the fourth calf is on the ground and 50-60's this week winters over already? Just dreaming!


----------

